# Schwert Brush "in schön"?



## subzero (9. September 2003)

Hiho,

Also ich weiß nicht ob es gut war deshalb hier nen Thread auf zu machen, aber ICH BIN VERZWEIFELT (zt. aus Kevin alein in NY, von Mutter)...

Also, ich bin gerade dabei meine neue v.7.0 zu erstellen und suche für meinen Splash ein Schwert! Da die Seite (wiedermal) etwas grungig geworden ist, wollte ich kein Foto (würde nicht so gut hineinpassen)  von einem Schwert nehmen!

Ich suche wie ein Verrückter, aber finde wirklich rein gar nix!
Hat von euch zufällig einer solche Brushes parat, oder kennt jmd. ne Page die sowas führen könnte!

Bin für alle hilfreichen Antworten sehr sehr sehr dankbar 

euer euch alle über alles liebender subzero...


----------



## DevilM (10. September 2003)

Wie wäre es denn damit?
Hab ein bischen mit Google gesucht.
Vieleicht trifft es ja deinen Geschmack.


----------



## subzero (10. September 2003)

Tja, das Schwert ist schön keine Frage!
Allerdings suchte ich ein Brush, von daher erzähl nich das ich nicht gegooglet habe 

Aber ich werde dieses Schwert etwas preparieren das ich daras nen brush machn kann..

danke trotzdem..


----------



## nautiLus` (11. September 2003)

kann man schon was sehn davon?


----------



## Lord Brain (11. September 2003)

Mach die deiner Schwertbrush doch einfach mit dem Photoshop selbst...

Suchst dir'n Bild von 'nem Schwert und zeichnest das mit dem Pfadtool (Pfad als Arbeitspfad anlegen)  so genau nach wie du es brauchst....wandle den Pfad dann in eine Auswahl um und definiere aus dieser eine neue Pinselspitze...

müsste soweit funktionieren.

nachtrag: ups...hast ja weiter oben schon geschrieben, dass du das selbst machen kannst...egal..viel Spass dabei


----------



## subzero (12. September 2003)

Ja, das wird schwierig, weil ich meine Splash Ideen umgeschmissen habe, und jetzt nich mehr soooo die Verwendung finde könnte dafür.

Ich wollte einen Preload für meine Page einbauen, wo das Schwert quasi links liegt und da neben dann so ein Zahlen Kram erscheint. Und wenns fertig geladen hat wird aus den Zahlen eine kleine Tech info: Resolution Browser Connection 

naja... ihr könnt euch ja das momentane (meiner Meinung) "etwas langweilige" Splash angucken


----------

